# The flies are horrendous!!!



## Erikalee0725 (Jun 27, 2020)

HELP!! The flies arw are terrible!! We have tried fly sprays and a bug zapper the sprays arent doing it!!!! My poor cows and horse are miserable. Halo please!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 27, 2020)

Have you tried the the feed you give them to kill flies in their dung?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 27, 2020)

They also have a pink med that you can put on them and a spray to repel flies.


----------



## Erikalee0725 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Have you tried the the feed you give them to kill flies in their dung?


No we havent! Whats that called?


----------



## Beach Chicken (Jun 27, 2020)

For real these flies are horrendous!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 27, 2020)

The cream is swat then the med feed for horses is simplify there a spray for cattle and they have salt blocks for cows that has the fly treatment in it as well. There is ultracruz fly and tick control for cows I never used that one but the horse ones i know work. I was working on a horse ranch and we used that we didn't have any real issues with flies as long as they used it.


----------



## Erikalee0725 (Jun 27, 2020)

Beach Chicken said:


> For real these flies are horrendous!!!


We are literally on a mission! We found these cool fly traps on facebook that "the ranch fly trap " is what they are called. Bought 6! Also made homemade fly traps til they come...had fly tapes already up and tried a bug zapper but the animals do not like the sound at all! So we havent used it much!


----------



## Erikalee0725 (Jun 27, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The cream is swat then the med feed for horses is simplify there a spray for cattle and they have salt blocks for cows that has the fly treatment in it as well. There is ultracruz fly and tick control for cows I never used that one but the horse ones i know work. I was working on a horse ranch and we used that we didn't have any real issues with flies as long as they used it.


Thank you so much i will check into all of that to see if i can find something!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 27, 2020)

Cattle seem to like to use those big rubbing things you hang between to posts and saturate with fly ointments..   They look like a huge filled tube sock.   There are also some pour ons....like pour on dewormers.   Depending on the cattle, pour ons may be hard to work with.

Do you have any fowl?  Chickens love to scratch thru manure and they tremendously cut the fly population by doing this.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

Purple Python ear tags. 20 to a box for $40. I hang them on my horse’s halters. I cut them in half and zip tie them to my dog collars on the inside. They keep fleas off too. I change them every 2 months. For your cattle you would have to buy the applicator and ear tag the cows. These things work!


----------



## Beach Chicken (Jun 28, 2020)

Erikalee0725 said:


> We are literally on a mission! We found these cool fly traps on facebook that "the ranch fly trap " is what they are called. Bought 6! Also made homemade fly traps til they come...had fly tapes already up and tried a bug zapper but the animals do not like the sound at all! So we havent used it much!


We bought Bug A Salts and they are really fun😂 they are little guns that shoot salt


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 29, 2020)

Horrible here over the past 4 days or so too. the livestock are miserable with the flies.


----------



## MoreAU (Jul 1, 2020)

Here too, outside of Tulsa, the flies are a nightmare!

I use a pyrethin based pour-on for my cattle. It's 1% pyrethin and I got it at the local feed mill. There are several brands and it's also carried in Tractor Supply and Atwoods.



It works great for the bulk of the smaller size flies, which are horn flies I think. Not so much for the large, biting horse flies unless I happen to hit them directly while I'm spaying the cattle. I use a 1 gallon pump sprayer and I spray it on their backs, sides, and legs in a mist when they come up for evening feed. Some of the cattle are docile enough that I can get their faces with a rag soaked in it.

The bulk of the horse flies I kill by hand. I literally swat & crush them off the backs of the cattle with my hands. Again, I do it while their feeding. It took the cattle some getting used to, but they seem to like the smack of my hand more than the bite of the flies. There's also a lot they will put up with for a bowl of feed!

I've read about a style of fly trap that can get horse flies. I'm going to try and make one. If it works, I will post on it.

Good luck with your flies.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 1, 2020)

@Baymule , any idea of the tags would work as a necklace for goats? We've been getting a lot of cookie cutter bleeding bites from deer and horse flies.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Jul 1, 2020)

We use traps, and they work! I've got them inside the hen house, ymmv the run, in the foray barn, and out in the paddocks. I even have one out in the deck, too keep their numbers down, while we're trying to relax, socialize, and eat. We've found them at home depot, Walmart, and on Amazon.


----------



## BarnOwl (Jul 1, 2020)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> We use traps, and they work! I've got them inside the hen house, ymmv the run, in the foray barn, and out in the paddocks. I even have one out in the deck, too keep their numbers down, while we're trying to relax, socialize, and eat. We've found them at home depot, Walmart, and on Amazon.


 Sorry if I’m being pushy, but do you have a link or know the name of the product? More flies than usual in our coop this week. Going to up my cleaning routine, but I thought  I’d also try to find something online to help.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> @Baymule , any idea of the tags would work as a necklace for goats? We've been getting a lot of cookie cutter bleeding bites from deer and horse flies.



The tags should work for goats too. I wouldn't hang them on a goat i was milking. Our Great Pyrenees had horrible sores on their noses from biting flies. Since i put a half of a cattle tag on their collar, no more flies biting them, their poor noses healed up. We have an old cremello gelding, pure white hair, pink skin, no pigment coloring. Flies tear him up. I hung one on his halter and it has reduced the flies considerably. 



			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/y-tex-python-insecticide-cattle-ear-tag-pack-of-20


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 2, 2020)

I bet they would work for hang in the barn or milk stand.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2020)

That's going in my next tsc order then. I'm tired of seeing tiny predators dining on my goats (and goats HATE being sprayed with fly spray for some reason, lol).

The problem is, I want an ear tag too.


----------



## Goatsanddogs (Jul 3, 2020)

Erikalee0725 said:


> HELP!! The flies arw are terrible!! We have tried fly sprays and a bug zapper the sprays arent doing it!!!! My poor cows and horse are miserable. Halo please!!!!!!!


The sticky fly tape works if you have a place to hang it. Cheap. Also Avon's skin so soft original helps on the skin of cows, horses, dogs and chickens. Goats will smell good too.


----------

